# Jerky recipes



## bretts

Just wondering if anybody has any great tasting jerky recipes, I have tried a few, but still haven't found one that is worth making over and over


----------



## BROWNDOG

I just tried this last week and it was good the best yet. I ground one goose breast and mixed it with a 2 part jerky seasoning and cure from Eastman Outdoors this happened to be the hickory flavor. Mix it up let it sit 24 hours and put it in the jerky gun and then the dehydrator till done.


----------



## Brett B

After soaking it in hickory seasoning with the curing salt, take brown sugar and pat it onto the jerky strips...put in the smoke house at 150 degrees for around 8 hours or until done....after you try that brown sugar on there you won't be able to eat enough. Its TASTY!!


----------



## blackbart

Beef Jerky #1
2 lbs round steak (or flank or brisket)
1/4 C. soy sauce
1 Tbsp. Worcestershire
1/4 tsp. ea. pepper and garlic powder
1/2 tsp. onion powder
1 tsp. hickory smoke-flavored salt
Trim and discard fat from meat. Cut meat in 1/8 to 1/4 thick slices. In a bowl combine all but
meat. Stir until seasonings dissolve. Add meat and mix thoroughly. Let stand one hour.
Shake off excess liquid and put meat slices on oven racks or shallow baking pan. Dry meat at
lowest possible oven temp (maybe 180 or 200) until it is brown, hard, and dry. Can take as long as
24 hours.
Beef Jerky #2
1 1/2 lb Flank steak
Select a 1/2 inch think flank or top round steak. trim away all fat then partially freeze until firm.
Slice across the grain in a 1/4 to 1/2 inch wide strips. Place meat strips in a shallow dish or heavy
plastic bag. Add soy or terriyaki sauce to cover meat. If desired onion or garlic powder or
Worcestershire sauce may be added. Toss to coat each piece. Cover and refrigerate several hours
or over night. Lift meat from marinade, drain will then air dry for a couple of hours. Arrange meat
strips in single layer on fine wire screen or cake cooling rack. Place in low temp. oven (175 to 200
degrees) or slowly smoke-cook in smoker until meat is completely dried. Store in air-tight
container. Serve as a snack or appetizer.
Beef Jerky #3
1/2 ts Pepper (MORE FOR HOT)
1/2 ts Garlic Powder
1/2 ts Onion Salt
1 lb Beef Roast
1/2 c Soy sauce
1/2 ts Garlic Salt
1/2 ts Lemon Pepper
Marinate 1 hour or overnight. Bake in oven 150 to 170, overnight for 10 - 12 hours.
Beef Jerky #4
1 Flank Steak Or London Broil
Coarse Black Pepper
1/2 c Soy Sauce
Garlic Powder
Cut flank steak or london broil into 1/4" strips. Sprinkle with garlic powder and coarse ground black
pepper. Marinate in soy sauce for 24 hours. Bake in 150 degree F oven for 10 to 12 hours. DO NOT
Jerky Recipes Page 1 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
exceed 150 degrees F.
Beef Jerky #5
2 lb London Broil
1/2 c Soy sauce
2 tb Worstershire sauce
2 ts Garlic powder
2 ts Onion powder
2 ts Fresly ground black pepper
2 ts Red pepper flakes, less for sissies
2 tb Liquid smoke
Freeze the London Broil or other lean roast. When ready to make jerky, remove the roast from the
freezer and let partially thaw. When just able to slice, first remove all fat and then slice against the
grain in thin (1/4 inch or less) slices. Cover the meat with the marinade, turn from time to time
and let marinade overnight. In the morning line a shallow cookie sheet with a few layers of paper
towels. Place on lower rack. Place upper rack in oven in top position and lower rack in lower
position. Hang the beef slices from the upper rack with tooth picks above the paper towels. 6 hours
at 160F average temp is about right.
If your oven is real tight, you might crack open the door a bit to allow the water vapor to escape.
Beef Jerky #6
2 lb Round steak, chuck steak or roast
1 ts Onion salt
1/2 ts Salt
1/2 ts Garlic salt
1/2 ts Lemon pepper
1/2 ts Sausage seasoning
1/2 ts Thyme
1/2 ts Oregano
1/2 ts Marjoram
1/2 ts Basil
Combine the spices in a dish. Cut the meat into strips less than 1/4 of an inch thick. Remove ALL
fat. Sprinkle one side with the combined seasonings and beat with a meat hammer. Turn and
repeat the seasoning and beating. Place the strips on a cookie sheet or other flat pan. Place in a
120 F oven for 4 hrs. Turn and put back for another 4 hrs. Keep the oven door propped open for
the entire time to allow the moisture to escape. With a gas oven, the pilot light may be enough to
provide the heat. Store in a plastic bag. Also may be stored in a pillowcase. Do not store in a paper
bag.
Beef Jerky #7
1 Flank steak
1 Clove garlic, minced
1/2 c Honey
1 Pinch pepper
4 tb Lemon juice
1/2 c Soy sauce
1 Pinch salt
Jerky Recipes Page 2 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
Put steak in freezer for about half an hour, just until firm. Slice steak across grain, about 1/4-inch
thick. Combine remaining ingredients and marinate steak strips in this for at least 2 hours. Place
slices on rack in pan and dry in oven at 150 degrees, 12 hours.
Beef Jerky #8
1/2 c Soy Sauce
1/2 c Worcestershire Sauce
2 tb Ketchup
1/2 ts Pepper (more for hot)
1/2 ts Garlic Powder
1/2 ts Onion Salt
1 lb Beef Roast
Marinate 1 hour or overnight. Bake in oven 150 to 170, overnight for 10 -12 hours.
Beef Jerky #9
2 lb Very lean Flank Steak or Brisket
1/3 c Tamari Soy Sauce
1 Garlic Clove, minced
Trim fat off meat. Cut across grain into 2 pieces; slice lengthwise with grain into 4" strips. Combine
soy sauce and garlic in mixing bowl. add meat. Marinate for 15 to 20 minutes, stirring occasionally.
Drain and arrange in single layer on cooling rack set in baking pan. Bake overnight at 150 degree F
for 12 hours until dried. Blot meat on paper towel to absorb excess fat. Store in tightly covered
container. Will keep for several weeks. Does not require refrigeration.
Beef Jerky #10
2 -3 lb beef
1/2 c Soy sauce
1/2 c Worcestershire sauce
2 ts Accent
2/3 ts Garlic powder
2 ts Onion powder
2/3 ts Black pepper
2 ts Seasoned salt
Cut meat with the grain into 1/2-inch thick strips. Mix all other ingredients to make a marinade.
Submerge meat in marinade for 24 hours. Place meat strips directly on the rack in the oven and
cook for 8 hours at 150 degrees.
Jerky Recipes Page 3 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
Beef Jerky #11
1 kg Round steak ( semi-frozen)
40 ml Soy sauce
25 ml Liquid smoke
2 ml Garlic powder
2 ml Onion powder
1 ml Black pepper
Have about 1 kg. round steak in a semi-frozen state, then slice in 1 cm. strips across grain.
marinate meat in covered container for 4 hrs ( or over night ) in fridge. Remove meat from
marinade . spread strips on racks placed on cookie sheets. bake at 100 degrees C. ( 200 degrees
F. ) for 6 to 7 hrs turn off heat and let sit in oven over night.
Beef Jerky #12
Lean beef
Soy sauce
Lemon Pepper
Garlic Salt
Freeze lean beef for 30 minutes.
Slice 1/4 inch thick. Remove all fat.
Dip into soy sauce to which you have sprinkled lemon pepper and garlic salt.
Spread slices on cake racks placed on cookie sheets.
Place cookie sheets in 150 degree oven for 10-12 hours.
Store in air tight container.
Beef Jerky #13
1 lb Lean beef
1/4 c Soy sauce
1 ts Garlic powder
Slice the lean beef (should cuts, flank or round steak) with the grain 1/4 to 1/2 inch wide and 2-6
inches long. Pain on or dip the strips into a mixture of soy sauce and garlic powder.
Place on wire rack in a deep oven pan; dry completely in 150F for 8-12 hours.
Jerky Recipes Page 4 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
Beef Jerky #14
1 lb Beef loin tip << >> 1 lb Beef brisket
Jetton's Barbecue Sauce << >> Another with no sugar
Onion salt
Garlic salt
If necessary, roll out meat slices as thin as possible. Trim off fat. Set oven at 200 degrees and line
cookie sheets with foil. Brush one side of meat with sauce. Put slices on cookie sheet; DO NOT
STACK. Sprinkle lightly with onion and garlic salts. Cook for 8 to 9 hours. Turn meat after 6 hours
of cooking and brush with sauce. Cool and store in a tightly covered jar or sealed in a plastic bag.
Beef Jerky #15
1/2 lb Flank steak
1 ts Salt
2 ts Sherry
4 ts Honey
3 tb Sugar
1 tb Catsup
1 tb Hoisin sauce
1 tb Oyster sauce
1 tb Light soy sauce
1 tb Dark soy sauce
pn Salt peter*
Partially freeze meat first, then thinly slice beef Marinate in rest of ingredients for at least 1 day.
Bake single layer at 250 degrees for 45-55 minutes.
Beef Jerky #16
5 lb Beef (roast)
1/4 c Soy sauce
1 tb Worstershire sauce
1 ts Garlic powder
1 ts Onion powder
1 ts Black pepper (cracked if possible)
Red pepper flakes; optional
1 tb Liquid smoke
Place the strips of meat into marinade and let soak for about 24 hours. Remove from marinade and
allow to air dry for at least one hour. If you have a meat smoker then omit the liquid smoke and
smoke meat at a low temperature.
Jerky Recipes Page 5 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
Beef Jerky #17
1 Flank steak
1 Clove garlic, minced
1/2 c Honey
1 Pinch pepper
4 tb Lemon juice
1/2 c Soy sauce
1 Pinch salt
Put steak in freezer for about half an hour, just until firm. Slice steak across grain, about 1/4-inch
thick. Combine remaining ingredients and marinate steak strips in this for at least 2 hours. Place
slices on rack in pan and dry in oven at 150 degrees, 12 hours.
Beef Jerky #18
3 lb Rump roast (or similar cut)
1/2 c Light japanese soy sauce
1/4 c Worchestershire sauce
1/4 c White vinegar
1 c Water
1/2 ts Ground ginger
1/4 ts Ground red pepper
1/4 ts Ground black pepper
1 tb Onion powder
1 Clove garlic; smashed
Have the butcher cut your roast in 1/8 inch slice against the grain. OR do it at home. if you don't
have good cutlery, have the butcher do it. it won't be worth it!
Cut off the slice of fat on the bottom. separate the two distinct sinews. (you can tell, the grain goes
one way on one, and the other way on the other). Trim out the "gristle" that is between them. slice
the two sinews against the grain into 1/8 inch slices.
Mix the soya, and remaining ingredients to make the marinade. Marinade the meat slices for 6 or 8
hours in the fridge.
Beef Jerky #19
2 To 3 Pounds Round, Chuck Steak Or Chuck Roast
1 ts Onion Salt
1/2 ts Salt
1/2 ts Garlic Salt
1/2 ts Lemon Pepper
1/2 ts Sausage Seasoning
1/2 ts Thyme
1/2 ts Oregano
1/2 ts Marjoram
Jerky Recipes Page 6 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
1/2 ts Basil
Combine the spices in a dish. Cut the meat into strips less than 1/4 of an inch thick. Remove ALL
fat. Sprinkle one side with the combined seasonings and beat with a meat hammer. Turn and
repeat the seasoning and beating. Place the strips on a cookie sheet or other flat pan. Place in a
120 degree F. oven for 4 hours. Turn and put back for another 4 hours. Keep the oven door
propped open for the entire time to allow the moisture to escape. With a gas oven, the pilot light
may be enough to provide the heat. Store in a plastic bag.
Beef Jerky #20
2 qt Water
2 c Salt
1 c Vinegar
2 tb Pepper
Cut meat as thin as possible. Remove all fat. Boil approximately 6 minutes. Roll moisture from
meat. Put on cookie sheet in middle of oven for 1 1/2 to 2 hours at 200 degrees F. Leave oven
door cracked to let moisture out. Coat with Liquid Smoke and A-1 Sauce. Store in airtight jar.
Beef Jerky #21
1 Flank steak
4 tb Lemon juice
1 Garlic clove, minced
1/2 c Soy sauce
1/2 c Honey
1 pn Salt
1 pn Pepper
Put steak in freezer for about half an hour, just until firm. Slice steak across grain, about 1/4-inch
thick. Combine remaining ingredients and marinate steak strips in this for at least 2 hours. Place
slices on rack in pan and dry in oven at 150 degrees, 12 hours.
Jerky #22
2 lbs. meat, cut with grain
1/4 cup soy sauce
1 Tbsp Worcestershire sauce
1/4 tsp. pepper
1/4 tsp. garlic powder
1/2 tsp. onion salt
1 Tbsp taco sauce
1 tsp. hickory smoke salt
Dash Tabasco
Jerky Recipes Page 7 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
Pour over meat, marinate 24 hours. Lay on broiler separately. Bake at 150 degrees for 5 hours,
turn a couple of times. Liquid smoke, more salt (if desired).
Venison Jerky
2 lb Venison
1 c Soy sauce
1 t Lemon juice
1/2 t Black pepper
1/4 t Garlic
Cut the venison in strips approximately 1/4 x 1 x 8-inches. Mix all ingredients and marinate
venison approximately 10 hours turning once every hour. Smoke venison on grill until completely
dry or you may use oven on low heat with venison spread out on broiler pan.
World Famous Beef Jerky
Soy sauce
Worcestershire sauce
Brown sugar
Crushed garlic
Hot pepper sauce (Tabasco or other)
Red cooking wine
Jamaican Jerk seasoning or A-1 sauce
Start with several pounds of very lean beef roast. You should choose a roast with visible grain, if
possible, and little or no fat. It needn't be very high quality, and in fact, tougher cuts seem to
actually work better. Mix a marinade with some or all of the following: Mixing the sauce is largely a
matter of taste. The result should be close to 3 parts soy sauce, 1 part Worcestershire, 1 part
brown sugar and the rest as desired. It should be a very strong salty, spicy and slightly sweet
solution. The rest of the ingredients depend on your taste, and the list is by no means exhaustive.
Adding red wine will decrease the saltiness and/or dilute it if you get it too spicy without affecting
the flavor greatly. You should not use more than about 30 to 40% red wine, however, since the
saltiness is necessary to preserve the meat. Don't get too hung up on the recipe, it is good just
about any way you fix it. With a very sharp knife, slice the uncooked roast with the grain (usually
lengthwise down the roast) into strips about 1/8 inch thick. Thinner will make the jerky spicier and
crisper, thicker, up to about 1/4 inch will make it easier to slice, but increases drying time. Trim fat
once again, and put the slices in a large Ziploc bag with the marinade. Squeeze to remove as much
air as possible, and have a helper seal the bag. Let soak at room temperature for at least an hour.
Remove the strips and place in a dehydrator. Spread them in a single layer on each rack, and
sprinkle with great quantities of black pepper on one side. Dry on high (145 degrees) in the
dehydrator, or turn your oven temperature selector until the light just comes on (the lowest setting
possible) and dry on a rack in the oven. In the oven, prop the door open about 3 inches at the top.
Drying time is about 8 to 10 hours, but can take twice that long for thicker pieces. Bending should
splinter some of the outside fibers when done. It should keep at room temperature for a couple of
weeks, and will actually get better in a day or two as the moisture content becomes more uniform
throughout.
Jerky Recipes Page 8 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
Deer Jerky
3/4 C soy sauce
1 C worcestershire sauce
3 T kosher salt
2 T crushed black peppercorns
2 T graham marsala
1 T garlic powder
1 T onion powder
2 t Prague Powder #1
Combine in a blender, mix with sliced beef or venison in a white trash bag (in a metal container so
you don't create a mess!). Refrig 24-36 hours, mixing occasionally. Dry about 15 hours at 125'F.
Deer Jerky
1 1/2 To 2 lbs lean boneless deer meat, partially frozen
1/4 c Soy sauce
1 tb Worcestershire sauce
1/4 ts Ground pepper
1/4 ts Garlic powder
1/4 ts Onion powder
1/4 ts Hickory smoked salt
1/4 c Firmly packed brown sugar
1 sm Bottle liquid smoke
Trim all fat from the meat. Slice the meat as thinly as possible. In a bowl combine the remaining
ingredients. Stir until dissolved. Add the meat and mix well. Cover and refrigerate overnight. Shake
the excess liquid from the meat and arrange in a shallow pan or cookie sheet. Dry the meat in a
150F or 200 degree F oven until dry and brown, a minimum of 8 hours. Cool, remove from the
pan, and store in a glass jar.
Chinese Beef Jerky
3 lb Flank steak - or London broil
Marinade:
1/2 c Light soy sauce
4 1/2 tb Honey
4 1/2 tb Dry Sherry
6 lg Garlic cloves - minced
1 1/2 tb Ginger - fresh, minced
1 1/2 tb Sesame oil
1 1/2 tb Red pepper - crushed
Dash freshly ground white pepper
Jerky Recipes Page 9 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
Cut meat in half lengthwise and slice diagonally crosswise into paper-thin strips 1-1/2 to 2 inches
wide and 4 inches long. Transfer to shallow pan. Combine marinade ingredients and rub thoroughly
into meat. Arrange meat on racks and let dry at cool room temperature overnight (do not
refrigerate). Preheat oven to 250 F. Line two large baking sheets with foil and set wire rack(s) on
top of each. Arrange meat on racks in single layer. Bake 30 minutes. Reduce heat to 175 F and
continue drying meat another 40 minutes (meat should be lightly browned but not burned). Let
meat continue to dry on racks at cool room temperature overnight before packing into jars. Dried
meat can be brushed lightly with sesame oil for additional flavour and shine.
Makes 36 pieces or 10 buffet servings.
Jim's Jerky
1 lb Steak or roast
5 tb Soy sauce
3 tb Worcestershire sauce
2 tb Brown sugar
1 ts Paprika
1/2 ts Pepper
1/2 ts Garlic powder
1/2 ts Onion powder
Trim ALL the fat off the meat and slice into 1/4" thick strips. Mix other ingredients together.
Marinate meat overnight in the mixture. Line cookie sheets with foil and arrange meat on it in a
single layer. Dry for 8 or more hours at 200 deg F, turning every 2 hours. Cool and store in a
tightly covered jar or sealed in a plastic bag.
Other marinade ingredients [ optional]: 1/2 ts or more hot pepper sauce/1/4 ts cayenne/1 ts chili
powder 1 tb or more liquid smoke 1 tb parsley flakes 1/2 ts ginger 1/2 ts allspice
Marinated Beef Jerky
1 lb Beef; your choice; if not tender cut; slice paper thin; tender cut slice 1/8 to 1/4" thick
1/2 ts Pepper
1 ts Onion powder
1/2 ts Garlic salt
3 tb Soy sauce +1 teaspoon; can use light
5 tb Worcestershire sauce
Trim all fat off the beef. Mix other ingredients together. Marinate meat overnight in the mixture.
Remove from marinade and pat meat between towels. Line cookie sheet with foil and arrange meat
on it in a single layer. Dry for 8 or more hours at 200~, turning after 6 hours. Cool and store in a
tightly covered jar or sealed in plastic bag.
Microwave Jerky
1/2 lb Trimmed venison *
1/4 ts Salt
Jerky Recipes Page 10 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
1/3 ts Garlic Powder
1 ts Accent
1/4 ts Black Pepper
1/4 c Worcestershire Sauce
1/4 c Soy Sauce
1/4 c Water
6 Drops Liquid Smoke
Cut meat into 1/8" thick strips, which is easier if it is slightly frozen. combine ingredients, and
place with meat in refrigerator overnight to marinate. Then place the meat strips in a microwave
roasting rack. set the microwave on high for 4 to 6 minutes. after 4 minutes add time in 30 second
increments. The idea is to have a dried jerky, which means a color change from brown to dark
brown, and a consistency in the meat that has changed from supple to leathery in it's texture.
That's it!
Modern Jerky
Norma Wrenn npxr56b
2 lb Round steak; 1" thick
1/2 c Worcestershire sauce
1 ts salt
-pepper to taste
2 tb Parsley flakes
1/4 ts Garlic powder; optional
Note: Chili powder, barbeque salt, paprika, horseradish, and onion salt or flakes may also be used
in the marinade. (Or any ideas of your own). Slice steak into 1/2 inch wide strips and place in a
single layer in a pan or baking dish. Mix other ingredients and pour over meat. Marinate in
refrigerator overnight. Remove and place meat carefully on cookie sheet. Dry in 175~ oven for one
hour and then reduce temperature to 150~. Continue baking strips in the low oven until dry, but
pliable, one to three hours. Cool jerky and store in tightly sealed containers.
Original Jerky
Meat; cut into 1/2" thick by 1" wide
Wire
<< >
Cord
-brine solution; boiling
1 c salt
1 ga water
Cut meat strips 1/2 inch thick by 1 inch wide. String onto a piece of wire or cored. Dip into boiling
brine solution (1 cup salt to 1 gallon water) until meat loses its red color. Remove meat from water
and let drip dry. Hang near a fire, but not so close as to cook the meat. May be air dried or sun
dried, but this takes much longer (days or weeks), and the meat must be protected from insects.
Oven Jerky #2
Jerky Recipes Page 11 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
1 Flank Steak
1 Clove
1/2 c Honey
Pepper
4 tb Lemon Juice
1/2 c Soy Sauce
Salt
Put steak in freezer for 1/2 hr, until just firm. Slice across the grain into 1/4" thick strips. Combine
remaining ingredients and marinate steak strips in this for at least 2 hours. Place slices on rack in
pan, and dry in oven at 150 degrees for 12 hours, or until when bent, it will crack, but not break
Pillow Case Jerky
1 lg Boneless Butt Roast
-Salt And Pepper
Get as large a Boneless Butt as you can. Cut the individual muscles out of the meat and cut off and
discard all the fat and connecting tissue. Cut the meat across the grain as thin as possible. 1/16 to
1/8th of an inch. The thinner the slices, the easier it will be to dry. Salt and pepper the meat
generously on both sides, using more pepper than salt. Lay out the meat strips on a cake or oven
rack without overlapping them. Set the rack in an insert fireplace and cook on low heat for 8 to 10
hours, turning every 3 to 4 hours, until dried. You can do the same with a dehydrator or oven, but
it wont turn out as good. After it's done, store in a pillowcase. Don't STORE it in plastic, as the
meat has to be able to breath, and a paper sack will leave a paper taste.
Smoked Hamburger Jerky
1/2 c Soy sauce; can use light
1 tb Allspice
4 tb Sugar
2 ts Fresh ginger; grated
1 Clove garlic; minced
1 tb Liquid smoke; hickory or mesquite
2 lb Ground meat; leanest poss.
Press hamburger meat into flat strips 5 inches long by 1-1/2 wide and 1/4 inch thick. Place one
layer of hamburger strips in dish for marinating. Mix marinade ingredients together in a bowl. After
well mixed, sprinkle marinade sauce over meat, soaking well. Turn meat over and sprinkle with
sauce. Add layers of hamburger strips to marinating dish and repeat sprinkling of marinade. Pour
remaining marinade sauce over meat. Cover tightly and let marinate in refrigerator for 6 to 12
hours. rotate layers of meat occasionally. Place in dehydrator until dry. While meat is drying, blot
excess oil with paper towel.
Smoked Turkey Jerky
1/2 c Soy sauce; can use light
4 tb Sugar
2 ts Fresh ginger; grated
1 Clove garlic; minced
1 tb Liquid smoke
Jerky Recipes Page 12 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
2 lb Cooked turkey; sliced paper thin (turkey thighs are breasts are best)
Mix marinade ingredients together in a bowl. Dip meat slices into marinade. Place dipped meat in
layers in a bowl or dish. Pour remaining marinade sauce over meat. Cover tightly and let marinate
in refrigerator for 6 to 12 hours. Rotate layers of meat occasionally.
Place in dehydrator until dry. While meat is drying, blot excess oil with paper towel.
Tucker Surprise Beef Jerky
1 c Soy sauce
4 oz Mesquite smoke (hickory works well also)
1/4 c Water
1/4 c Cayenne pepper
2-3 lb's
Go to the butcher and have them slice a 2 or 3 lb rump roast into slices as thin as bacon(It
sometimes takes a while to convince them that you really want it as thin as bacon) put soy sauce
and mesquite smoke in a gallon size ziplock bag. if the smoke came in a 4 oz bottle, use the water
to rinse the bottle, pour water into bag. Add pepper. Close bag and let sit for a couple of hours.
Trim all fat from the beef. Add beef to the mixture. Let sit for 5 or 10 minutes(I've not had any
trouble if left overnight) Remove meat from bag one or two at a time, and lay on trays from
dehydrater(I've never made it without a dehydrater). Put trays in dehydrater, opening ventsp to
about half.
Knights Turkey Jerky
1 Turkey meat sliced thin
2 tb Liquid smoke
3 tb Soy Sauce
10 ds Tabasco sauce
1/3 c Worcestershire sauce
1 1/2 ts Hickory seasoning liquid
1 tb Onion salt
Mix all ingredients together in a maranade dish. Mix together and add strips of turkey or beef into
maranade. Maranade for 8-24 hours, depending upon how often you shake mixture and how
flavorful you want it. Take strips out of maranade and lightly dampen with towel to try excess
liquid off. Place in dehydrator or on sheets for oven. dehydrate till jerky is tough/crisp. Time varies
based on method of dehydration, use your best judgement (12-36 hours). Add extra tabasco for
more spicy flavor.
Dry Cure Southwest Jerky
1 ts Salt
1 ts Pepper
1/2 ts Cayenne pepper
3 tb Chili powder
2 ts Cumin
2 Cloves garlic minced
2 lb Steak sliced thinly
Combine ingredients and thoroughly mix together. This is a dry marinade so there is no liquid.
Jerky Recipes Page 13 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
Sprinkle the spice mixture on the meat slices and work into the grain with your fingers. Cover and
marinate overnight. Place trays in the oven and dry at 145'F. for first 4 hrs. then set oven 130'F.
until dry.(4 to 8 hrs.) Jerky should be hard but not brittle. Blot up any fat that appears with paper
towels. *For a chewy texture, slice the meat with the grain, or across the grain for more tender
jerky.
Fake Jerky Strips
---MEAT---
1 lb Ground beef
1 ts Garlic powder
1 ts Salt
1/4 ts Black Pepper
1 ts Liquid smoke
1 tb A-1 Sauce
1/2 c Quick Quaker Oats
1 Eggwhite
---SAUCE---
2 tb A-1 Sauce
2 tb Worchestershire Sauce
3 tb Ketchup
2 tb Vegetable Oil
1 ts Soy Sauce
1 ts Liquid Smoke
2 tb Water
1. Mix ground beef with all other ingredients, stir until mixed. Put into a food processor with
chopping knife and chop for a good minute, until well-mixed together and consistency of putty.
2. On a floured cutting board, take ball of meat mixture and coat both sides lightly with flour so it
won't stick and roll out with floured rolling pin, fold and roll until roughly 8" by 12" rectangle 1/8"
or less thick.
3. Using a pizza cutter, cut into 1" wide strips 8" long and carefully transfer to a wire rack.
4. Heat oven to 300 F, place wire rack with meat in oven on oven rack in center of oven, with
second oven rack one notch below. On lower rack, place cookie sheet under meat to act as a drip
pan.
5. Bake for 1 hour at 300 F.
6. Mix together sauce ingredients in shallow dish. Remove rack of meat, roll each strip into sauce
mix and return to rack. When all coated, return to oven and increase temp. to 450 F. Bake for 15
min.
7. Remove rack again and recoat strips and return to oven for another 15 min. or until strips
become almost burnt around edges.
8. Remove from oven and coat one last time, then let sit and cool to room temp.
9.Enjoy!
Western Barbecue Jerky
1 ts Salt
3 tb Brown sugar
1/4 ts Pepper
Jerky Recipes Page 14 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
1/3 c Red wine vinegar
1/8 ts Cayenne pepper
1/3 c Ketchup
1 ts Onion powder
1 lb Lean meat
1/2 ts Garlic powder
1 ts Dry mustard
Slice meat into long strips 3/16 to 1/4 inch thick. Uniform slices will shorten the drying time, so
use a meat slicer or have your butcher slice it for you. Cut across the grain for increased
tenderness. Remove excess fat. In a small bowl, combine all ingredients except meat. Stir to mix
well. Place meat 3 or 4 layers deep in a glass, stoneware, plastic or stainless steel container,
spooning vinegar mixture over each layer. Cover tightly. Marinate 6 to 12 hours in the refrigerator,
stirring occasionally and keeping the mixture tightly covered. Place the meat strips on drying racks.
Do not overlap the strips to ensure good air circulation. Oven temperature should be 140 to 160 F
(60 to 70 C) for the first 8 to 10 hours. After that it may be lowered to 130 F (55C) until dry. Place
aluminum foil or a baking sheet underneath the drying tray to catch the drippings. Occasionally
blot the jerky with paper towels as it dries to remove beads of oil. Test jerky for dryness by cooling
a piece. When cool it should crack when bent but not break. There should be no moist spots.
Deluxe Camp Chili with Jerky
6 oz Jerky
3 tb Oil
1 ts Whole cumin seed
4 tb Chili powder
1 ts Onion flakes
1 ts Oregano
1/2 ts Cumin (powdered)
1/4 ts Garlic powder
Water as needed
Flour for thickening
Cut jerky into small, bite-sized pieces, remembering it will swell. In a heavy pot, simmer jerky and
cumin seeds gently in moderately hot fat/oil for one to two minutes, stirring steadily to prevent
burning. Add chili powder and continue to stir until well mixed. (Amount of chili powder will depend
on the hotness of the jerky and your taste.) Add onion flakes, oregano, powdered cumin, garlic
powder, and enough water to cover generously. Stir. Simmer one to two hours, adding water as
the jerky takes it up. Allow chili to cool, and reheat before serving. If a thicker chili is prefered, add
a little flour mixed to a paste with hot liquid from the pot and cook to desired consistency, stirring
frequently. AUTHOR'S NOTE: Chances are no salt will be needed at all, since there will probably be
enough in the jerky.
Deluxe Camp Chili with Jerky
6 oz Jerky
3 tb Oil
1 ts Whole cumin seed
4 tb Chili powder
1 ts Onion flakes
1 ts Oregano
1/2 ts Cumin (powdered)
1/4 ts Garlic powder
Water as needed
Jerky Recipes Page 15 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
Flour for thickening
Cut jerky into small, bite-sized pieces, remembering it will swell. In a heavy pot, simmer jerky and
cumin seeds gently in moderately hot fat/oil for one to two minutes, stirring steadily to prevent
burning. Add chili powder and continue to stir until well mixed. (Amount of chili powder will depend
on the hotness of the jerky and your taste.) Add onion flakes, oregano, powdered cumin, garlic
powder, and enough water to cover generously. Stir. Simmer one to two hours, adding water as
the jerky takes it up. Allow chili to cool, and reheat before serving. If a thicker chili is prefered, add
a little flour mixed to a paste with hot liquid from the pot and cook to desired consistency, stirring
frequently. AUTHOR'S NOTE: Chances are no salt will be needed at all, since there will probably be
enough in the jerky.
Drying Barbecued Beef Jerky
3 lb Lean beef; flank; round sirloin tip
1 c Catsup
1/2 c Red wine vinegar
1/4 c Brown sugar
2 tb Worchestershire sauce
2 ts Dry mustard
1 ts Onion powder
1 ts Salt
1/4 ts Cracked pepper
ds Hot pepper sauce
Cut beef into strips 1/2 inch thick. Combine all marinade ingredients into a glass bakind dish. Add
strips of beef, cover and refrigerate overnight. Drain beef slices. Dry in an electric dehydrator at
145 until pliable. Package in home canning jars, food-grade plastic bags or seal-by-heat food
storage bags.
Laurie's Jerky
1/3 c Liquid smoke
1/3 c Soy sauce
4 tb Worcestershire sauce
1/2 ts Pepper
1/2 ts Garlic salt
1 ts Accent
Pour over sliced beef(1 lb.). Marinate at least 2 hours. Drain and then dehydrate.
Tofu Jerky
1/2 c Soy sauce
3 tb To 4 tb liquid smoke
1/8 c Water
1 tb Onion powder
1 ts Garlic powder or
1 Clove crushed fresh garlic
Jerky Recipes Page 16 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
1 tb Fresh ground black pepper
1 ts Honey
1 lb Firm or extra firm tofu
Cut and drain the tofu. I usually take a 1 lb cube, cut it in half,and then slice it into strips on its
short side. Strips should be about 4-5 mm in thickness. They may look big, but they'll shrink to
about half their size.
Mix all the marinade ingredients together well. Put the tofu in a single layer in a shallow baking pan
or cookie sheet and pour the marinade over it. Let soak for several hours or overnight.
Drain excess liquid (and reuse!) and dry tofu in food dehydrator or warm (200 F) oven. This will
take probably 4-8 hours, depending on weather. If you live in a sunny, dry climate (Colorado in the
summer), you can sun dry it, it'll take all day.
If you dry indoors in the winter, your house gets filled with a wonderful smoky smell. If you're
drying in the oven, you'll need to flip the tofu over hourly so it dries evenly. The stuff is delicious
and keeps indefinitely. Dry the stuff until it's very chewy, but not crispy.
Be creative: Use low-sodium soy if you want less salt (it is rather salty) Use tabasco or ground
cayenne if you want it hot. Chili powder makes chili jerky. Oregano and basil makes pizza jerky.
Carne Seca
2 1/2 -3 lb raw jerky meat
2 ts Ground oregano
2 ts Salt
3/4 c Vinegar
2 lg Onions,finely chopped
2 Cloves garlic, mashed
1/2 ts Course black pepper
1 ts Liquid Smoke
Mix all ingredients to make marinade and soak meat in marinade 24 hours. Remove meat from
marinade and place in oven or smoker for from 7-8 hours at about 150- 200 degrees. It's done
when meat has turned brown, feels hard and is dry to the touch.
Marinated Spicy Jerky - Thai Style
8 lb Beef or caribou round or flank steak
Stock:
1 c Beef stock
4 tb Fresh lime juice
4 tb Nam pla (fish sauce)
4 ts Sugar
1/2 c Loosely packed mint leaves*
1/2 c Thinly sliced shallots
4 Scallions, sliced in half lengthwise and cut into 1/4" lengths
2 Bird or other fresh hot chiles, seeded & finely chopped
Marinade:
;stock [above] plus
4 ts Pepper
Jerky Recipes Page 17 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
1 ts Cayenne pepper [opt'l]
4 ts Liquid smoke
1/2 c Soy sauce
*You might want to add come basil leaves or cilantro sprigs here.
Trim all fat off the meat and cut against the grain into 1/4" thick strips. [Meat is easier to cut when
partially frozen and it will cut evenly].
In a saucepan, combine beef stock, lime juice, fish sauce, sugar; bring to a boil over high heat.
Add mint, shallots, scallions and chiles. Cool and strain.
Mix the stock and the other ingredients together in a bowl. Add the meat and cover. Marinade
overnight. Or put meat and marinade in a sealable plastic bag. Either way turn the meat
occasionally to ensure that all portions get well soaked in the marinade.
Remove from marinade and let dry on a rack. Line a cookie sheet with foil and arrange meat on it
in a single layer. Or place meat directly on oven racks, line bottom of oven with foil. Or on rack in
shallow pan Dry for 6 or more hours at 175, turning after 3 hours. Continue to dry in warm oven if
necessary. Gas ovens with pilot lights work especially well. Cool and bag it.
Marinated Spicy Jerky
8 lb Beef or caribou round or flank steak
6 ts Salt
4 ts Pepper
4 ts Chili powder
4 ts Garlic powder
4 ts Onion powder
2 ts Cayenne pepper
2 ts Liquid smoke
1 c Water
3/4 c Soy sauce
1/2 c Worcestershire sauce
Trim all fat off the meat and cut into 1/4" thick strips. Mix other ingredients together in a bowl. Add
the meat and cover. Marinade overnight. Remove from marinade and let dry on a rack. Line a
cookie sheet with foil and arrange meat on it in a single layer. Dry for 6 or more hours at 175,
turning after 3 hours. Cool and bag it.
Western Jerky
4 ts Salt
1 ts Pepper
1 ts Chili powder
1 ts Garlic powder
1 ts Onion powder
1/4 ts Cayenne pepper
3 ds Liquid smoke
1/2 c Water
2 lb Round, flank steak or other
Cut meat
Jerky Recipes Page 18 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
Mix marinade ingredients together in a bowl. Dip meat slices into marinade. Place dipped meat in
layers in a bowl or dish. Pour remaining marinade sauce over meat. Cover tightly and let marinate
in refrigerator for 6 to 12 hours. Rotate layers of meat occasionally.
Place in dehydrator until dry. While meat is drying, blot excess oil with paper towel. Makes 1/2
pound jerky.
Hawaiian Jerky
1 lb Lean meat, thinly sliced
1 ts Salt
1 ts Ground ginger
1 tb Brown sugar
1/4 ts Pepper
1/8 ts Cayenne pepper
1 Crushed garlic clove
1/4 c Pineapple juice
1/4 c Soy sauce
General jerkey method: All recipies use 1 lb lean meat, thinly sliced. (3/16-1/4 in thick) In a small
glass bowl, combine all ingredients except meat. Stir to mix well. Place meat 3-4 layers deep in a
container, spooning sauce mixture over each layer. Cover tightly and marinate 6-12 hours in the
'fridge, stirring occasionally and keeping the mixture covered. Layout on trays, 24 to 36 hours in
dehydrator. I used a couple of cans of pineapple chunks with the juice in the marinated. Just
dehydrated them with the meat. Very interesting.
Jerky A La Willie
10 oz Bottle of lo salt soy sauce
1/3 c Worcestershire sauce
2 tb Liquid mesquite smoke *
1 1/4 ts Onion powder
1 1/4 ts Garlic powder
2 1/2 ts Pepper
2 tb Brown sugar
Up to 3 lb lean meat **
* use in place of smoker. ** beef, deer, elk etc.
Mix all ingredients except meat to make marinade. Cut thinly sliced meat into 1/2 inch strips and
marinate for 12 to 24 hours (the longer the better). Smoke using mesquite chips for about three
hours and then finish drying in oven. If doing whole operation in oven use liquid smoke and hang
strips of meat on highest rack and put shallow pan underneath to catch drippings. Turn oven on
and set to lowest possible setting and leave for 6 to 8 hours until thoroughly dried.
Jerky Recipes Page 19 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
Venison Jerky
1/2 ts Salt
1/3 ts Garlic powder
1/2 ts Black pepper
1 ts Accent
1 ts Onion powder
1/4 c Worcestershire sauce
1/4 c Soy sauce
Sauce for 1-1/2 lbs deer meat. Using meat half frozen for easier slicing, slice in 1/8 inch strips with
the grain, desired lengths. Cover witha the above sauce and marinate overnight. Spread single
layer on oven wire rack, using foil under to catch drippings. With the oven door cracked open and
at the lowest temperature, bake 6 - 8 hours. May be eaten immediately. Becomes dryer when cold.
This should work with beef if you get the leanest beef available (Flank Steak for example)
Venison Jerky
3 lb Lean venison
1 tb Salt
1 ts Garlic powder
1/2 ts Black pepper
1/3 c Worcestershire sauce
1/4 c Soy sauce
1 tb Prepared mustard
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Cut venison into 1/2 inch wide and 1/4 inch thick strips. Mix all other ingredients and pour over the
meat. Marinate overnight. Remove from marinade and dry with paper towels. Place in oven. In a
gas oven the pilot flame will dry jerkey in 4 days. In a 200 degree electric oven, leave in the oven
until dry by feel.
This should work if you get the leanest beef possible (Flank Steak for example).
Venison Jerky
2 lb Sliced venison 1/8" thick
2 T Worcestershire sauce
2 T Soy sauce
1 T Salt
1 t Ground red pepper
2 Cloves garlic, sliced
1 c Corn whiskey
1 c Water
Slice the meat when it is lightly frozen. The cuts should be long, thin and with the grain. Cut across
the grain if you want more tender, but more brittle jerky.
Trim off all of the fat. Marinate strips in a glass container overnight. You may substitute 2 cups of
red wine for the corn whiskey and water.
Jerky Recipes Page 20 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
Pat dry and arrange pieces side by side on an oven roasting rack, without overlap. Cook at
minimum heat (150F) for 6 hours. Leave oven door ajar to allow moisture to escape. Meat should
be dark, dry and store jerky in a cool, airtight container.
Chinese Jerky
3 lb Steak
3 Garlic cloves, minced
1 tb Ginger, fresh, minced
2 tb Sesame oil
1/2 c Soy sauce
2 ts Red peppers, dried, crushed
tb Honey
1/2 ts White pepper
4 tb Dry Sherry
Cut meat diagonally crosswise into 1/4" thick, 2" wide strips. Trim away any fat or gristle. Transfer
to a non-metallic pan. Add the other ingredients and marinade 24 hours. Arrange meat on racks
and let dry at cool room temperature overnight (do not refrigerate). Preheat oven to 225. Line two
large baking sheets with foil and set wire racks on top. Arrange the meat on racks in single layer.
Bake 15 minutes. Reduce heat to 175 F and continue drying meat another 4 hrs or more. Leave
meat on racks to cool and continue drying for several hours before bagging it.
Home Style
1 lb Round steak, cut in strips 4"x1/8 " thick
1/4 c Soy sauce
1 tb Worchestshire sauce
1/2 ts Onion powder
1/2 ts Garlic powder
1/2 ts Black pepper
3/4 ts Hot sauce
1/2 ts Hickory salt
Slice round steak, cut in strips about 4 in. long and 1/8 in. thick. (The slicing is easier if the steak
is partially frozen.) Combine all the ingredients and marinate in the fridge for at least 8 hrs, mixing
occasionally. Then skewer the marinated strips on bamboo skewers or toothpicks and hang the
strips in the oven with a pan below to catch the drippings. Set the oven on it's lowest setting (l00-
150 F) and use something to keep the door ajar. The jerky should be dry after 8-10 hours. This
was my first time making jerky and the product come out surprizingly good, but perhaps a bit too
salty. You might want to try low salt soy .
Brined Jerky
5 lb Lean meat
Jerky Recipes Page 21 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
1 c Curing salt
1/2 c Brown suger or molasses
1 ts Liquid garlic
4 tb Black pepper
2 qt Water
Remove all fat and membrane from the meat. Combine the rest of the ingredients. Soak the meat
in the solution (brining the meat) for 8 to 10 hours. Remove meat and rinse thoroughly. Pat dry
with paper towels to remove excess moisture. Let stand to air-dry for an hour or so. Then rub in
the seasonings of your choice, such as onion salt, garlic salt, pepper or a prepared seasoning mix
from the spice department at the market. Smoke meat for 8 to 12 hours or until ready. Test the
meat by twisting a strip of meat. It should be flexible but stiff like a piece of rope. Remove and let
stand until cool.
Onion Ground Beef Jerkey
2 oz Package dried onion soup mix
1/4 c Water
1/4 c Soy sauce
1 ts Garlic; chopped
1 ts Curing salt
Dried herbs or flavorings of choice
1 1/2 lb Very lean ground beef
In a bowl, combine onion soup mix and water. Let sit for 10 mintues. Add the remaining
ingreidents, including the beef, and combine we. . . Let marinate for at least 2 hours. For a more
pronounced flavor, cover and refrigerate for 8 to 12 hours.
Put through a jerky press, OR shape the meat into 1-to 2-inch balls. Line each drying tray with a
solid leather sheet. Top it with a mesh sheet. Arrange the meat rounds on the mesh sheets. Dry at
145 F. or above until hard, about 6 to 10 hours. With some dehydrators, you will have to turn the
rounds to ensure uniform drying. If beads of melted fat form on the rounds as they are drying, blot
them up with a clean, uninked paper towel. Each lb. of ground beef makes about 4 oz. jerky.
Venison Jerky
3 lb Lean Venison
1 tb Salt
1 ts Onion Powder
1 ts Garlic Powder
1 1/2 ts Pepper
1/3 c Worcestershire sauce
1/4 c Soy Sauce
Cut the venison into strips 1/4 to 3/8" thick. Mix other ingredients together, and marinate meat
strips in it over night, in the refrigerator. Drain and pat dry with towel. Place in smoker until proper
consistancy is reached. Use only two or three pans of chips. Store in covered jar, or in plastic bags.
Jerky Recipes Page 22 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
Deer Jerky
Deer, sliced 1/8" thick
2 tb Hickory smoked salt
1 tb Garlic salt
2 tb Monosodium glutamate
4 tb Seasoned pepper
2/3 c Soy sauce
1/3 c Worcester sauce smoked
Tabasco sauce to taste
Sprinkle meat with dry mixture, both sides. Drape on oven racks without touching while oven heats
to 200 degrees. Place in oven with door open 2-3 inches. After one hour, baste with sauce,
repeating every half-hour for the remaining two hours at 200 degrees. Now drop oven to 170
degrees and finish meat in 45 to 90 minutes.
Deer Jerky Marinade
3 lb Deer meat, thinly sliced
3/4 c Wine, dry
1/3 c Lemon juice
1/4 c Onion, minced
1/4 c Brown sugar
2 ts Liquid smoke
1 ts Seasoned salt
1/4 ts Pepper
3 Bay leaves
Marinade deer meat for 24 hours in the marinade mixture, covered, in a cold part of the
refrigerator. Turn meat several times. Remove meat, spreading out to bring to room temp. Place
on greased racks in a smoker and smoke at a low heat (160-190 degrees) for 5 to 7 hours, until
meat becomes slightly translucent and darkly red, near black. Store in plastic bags in refrigerator.
Venison Jerky
4 lb Venison
1 c Barbecue sauce
2 tb Liquid smoke
1 ts Chili powder
1 tb Worchestershire sauce
Few grains cayenne pepper
Freeze venison until firm and solid enough to slice easily. Cut into 1/8-inch slices witha a sharp
knife or slicer, then cut slices into strips 1 & 1/2 inches wide. Meanwhile, blend remaining
ingredients and pour over venison strips that have been arranged in rows in a shallow baking pan.
Marinate overnight in refrigerator. Drain well.
Jerky Recipes Page 23 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
Dehydrator: Cover trays with strips without overlapping. Dry 4 hours at 140 F. Turn strips and
rotate trays. Dry another 6 to 8 hours. Well-dried jekry should be dark and fibrous looking and
brittle enough to splinter when bent in two.
Sun: Drying meat or venison jerky is not recommended in most climates
Oven: Lay strips of marinated meat in rows over trays being careful not to overlap strips. Dry at
110 F until strips will splinter on the edges when bent in two, 18 to 24 hours.
Beef Or Venison Jerky
8 lb Venison/beef roast
1 tb Salt
1/4 ts Black pepper
1 ts White pepper
1/2 ts Red pepper
1 ts Meat tenderizer
2 tb Seasoned salt
2 ts Accent
1 ts Garlic powder
1 tb Kitchen bouquet
2 tb Morton tender quick
1/3 c Worcestershire sauce
1/3 c Soy sauce
1/3 c Barbecue sauce
1/3 c Liquid smoke
Cut meat in thin slices. Meat is easier to cut when partially frozen and it will cut evenly. Combine
salt, peppers, meat tenderizers, seasoned salt, accent, garlic and onion powders, kitchen bouquet,
morton tender quick, worcestershire sauce, soy sauce, barbecue sauce and liquid smoke. Marinate
meat in sauce for 24 hours in a sealable plastic bag. Place meat directly on oven racks, line bottom
of oven with foil, or on rack in shallow pan and dry in oven for 6-8 hours on lowest setting.
Continue to dry in warm oven if necessary. Ovens with pilot lights work especially well.
Jerky
Meat;(beef, deer, etc.)
Soy Sauce
Brown Sugar
Cooking Oil
2 tb Coarsely ground black pepper
2 tb Garlic powder
2 tb Lawry's Seasoned Salt
2 tb Gebhardt Chili powder
Cut meat into 1 1/2 by 1/4 by 5 inch strips.
Soak meat in a mixture of Soy sauce, 1 T. brown sugar and 1 T. oil for 2 to 4 hours.
Jerky Recipes Page 24 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
Pat dry.
Mix seasonings well and place in a clean shaker. (Ed. note: why not specify a dirty shaker? Might
make it more authentic!)
Using a foil-covered cookie sheet, place meat (1 layer) and sprinkle mix over it to taste.
Fold foil edges up to keep in mixture.
Dry at 140 to 180 degrees for 5 to 8 hours.
Keep in open container at room temperature. Do NOT refrigerate.
Theada's Beef Jerky
2 qt Water
2 c Salt
1 c Vinegar
2 tb Pepper
Cut meat in 1/4" strips (or as thin as possible). Remove all fat. Boil approximately 6 minutes. Roll
moisture from meat. Put on cookie sheet in middle of oven for 1 1/2 to 2 hours at 200F. Leave
oven door cracked to let moisture out. Coat with Liquid Smoke and A-1 Sauce. Store in airtight jar.
Jerky Stew
1 lb Jerky, beef or buffalo
1 c Whole dried hominy, soaked overnight in ample water
1 lg Yellow onion, peeled/chopped
1 lb Potatoes*, unpeeled/diced
Salt and pepper to taste
*Native Americans would have used prairie potatoes -- arrowhead (Sagittaria latifolia).
Break the jerky up into 1-inch pieces and place in a heavy, lidded kettle. Drain the hominy and add
to the jerky, along with the onion. Cover with water and bring to a boil. Simmer, covered, until the
hominy is tender, about 2 hours. You will have to watch this closely, as more water will have to be
added as you go along. Add the potatoes and cook for an additional 20 minutes. Season with salt
and pepper.
Blue Ribbon Jerky
1/2 c Dark soy sauce
2 tb Worcestershire sauce
1 ts MSG (opt)
1/2 ts Onion powder
1/2 ts Garlic powder
1/4 ts Ginger, powdered
Jerky Recipes Page 25 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
1/4 ts Chinese five-spice powder
3 lb Lean beef brisket, eye of round or flank steak
Trim meat completely of fat and cut across grain into slices 1/8 inch thick. To aid in slicing meat
thinly, freeze until ice crystals are formed.
Blend all ingredients except meat in small bowl. Dip each piece of meat into marinade, coating
well. Place in shallow dish. Pour remaining marinade over top, cover and refrigerate overnight.
Oven method: Preheat oven to lowest setting (preferably 110 F). Place several layers of paper
towels on baking sheets. Arrange meat in single layer on prepared sheets and cover with additional
toweling. Flatten meat with rolling pin. Discard towels and set meat directly on oven racks. Let dry
8 to 12 hours (depending on temperature of oven).
Dehydrator method: Arrange meat on trays in single layer and dehydrate 10 to 12 hours,
depending on thickness.
Store jerky in plastic bags or in tightly covered containers in cool, dry area.
Marinade For Beef Jerky
2 tb soy sauce
1/4 ts salt
2 dr tabasco, or to taste
1 ea garlic clove, crushed
Slice the beef as thin as you can across the grain. Mix the marinade ingredients, put the meat in
the mixture and refrigerate for at least
Warrior's Mark Jerky
3 lbs. lean venison steak or beef steak, thinly sliced
1/2 cup lemon
1/4 cup onions, drained
1/4 cup brown sugar
2 tsp. liquid smoke
1 Tbsp seasoned salt
1/4 tsp. freshly ground pepper
3 bay leaves, broken into pieces
Place meat strips into a shallow glass container. Mix rest of ingredients together and pour over
strips of meat. Cover and refrigerate overnight. Dry strips on paper towels, pressing to remove the
marinade. Place on oven racks in a 150 degree oven to dry for at least 12 hours. Turn over once
during the drying. The oven door should be slightly ajar to allow the moisture to escape.
Jerky Recipes Page 26 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
Jerky - Water/Smoker Method
1 1/2 lb beef flank steak
1/4 c sugar
2 ts paprika
1/4 c non-iodized salt
2 ts garlic powder
2 ts ground black pepper
1 ts ginger
Fire up your smoker and start settling the coals in for a long slow smoke before starting the rub.
Teriyaki Beef Jerky
1/3 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup salt
2 cup teriyaki sauce
1 cup water
1 cup burgundy or red wine
1/2 tsp. onion powder
1/2 tsp. pepper
1/2 tsp. garlic powder
1 shot whiskey (optional)
7 lb. steak
Trim all fat from the meat. Slice meat with the grain about 1/4 inch to 1/2 inch thick. Place in
Marinade and leave overnight or for less than 8 hours. Remove from brine and hang strips on shish
kabob skewers. Smoke for 12 to 16 hours depending on how dry you prefer your jerky. Use 3 pan
fulls of hickory chips and chunks in early stages of drying cycle.
Perfect Jerky Marinade
1 c Soy sauce
1/2 c Water
1/2 c Vinegar
1/4 c Balsamic vinegar
1 ts Salt
2 tb Cracked peppercorns
1/2 c Black coffee
2 ts Honey
1 pn Cayenne pepper
1/4 ts Liquid smoke
1 Splash of white wine
Makes enough marinade to cover 2 lbs of meat.
Jerky Recipes Page 27 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
Barbecued Jerky
1 1/2 lb Flank or lean top round steak; trimmed or all fat and connective tissue
1/2 c Catsup
1/3 c Red wine vinegar
1/4 c Brown sugar; firmly packed
1 1/2 ts Dry mustard
1 1/2 ts Onion powder
1 ts Salt
1/2 ts Garlic powder
1/4 ts Ground red pepper (cayenne)
Vegetable cooking spray
Freeze meat until firm but not hard; then cut into 1/8- to 1/4-inch-thick slices.
In a medium-size glass, stoneware, plastic, or stainless steel bowl, combine catsup, vinegar, sugar,
mustard, onion powder, salt, garlic powder, and red pepper. Stir to dissolve seasonings. Add meat
and mix until all surfaces are thoroughly coated. Cover tightly and refrigerate for at least 6 hours
or until next day, stirring occasionally; recover tightly after stirring. Dry and cure.
Beef Or Game Jerky
1/3 c Sugar
1/4 c Salt
2 c Soy sauce
1 c Water
1 c Red wine
1/2 ts Onion powder
1/2 ts Garlic powder
1/2 ts Pepper
1/2 ts Tabasco sauce
Trim all fat from meat. Slice meat with the grain to about 1/4" to 1/2" thick. The meat slices nicely
when semi-frozen, or your butcher will slice it for you in his machine. Place meat in the cool
marinade and leave overnight, or for no less than 8 hours.
Remove from brine and allow to air dry without rinsing. Smoke in your smoker for 12 to 16 hours
or until jerky has dried out to your liking. Use your favorite fuel for smoking.
Jerky
Meat;(beef, deer, etc.)
Soy Sauce
Brown Sugar
Cooking Oil
2 tb Coarsely ground black pepper
2 tb Garlic powder
2 tb Lawry's Seasoned Salt
Jerky Recipes Page 28 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
2 tb Gebhardt Chili powder
Cut meat into 1 1/2 by 1/4 by 5 inch strips. Soak meat in a mixture of Soy sauce, 1 T. brown sugar
and 1 T. oil for 2 to 4 hours. Pat dry. Mix seasonings well and place in a clean shaker. Using a foilcovered
cookie sheet, place meat (1 layer) and sprinkle mix over it to taste. Fold foil edges up to
keep in mixture. Dry at 140 to 180 degrees for 5 to 8 hours. Keep in open container at room
temperature. Do NOT refrigerate.
Honey Lemon Beef Jerky
1 ea Flank steak
1 ea Garlic clove, minced
1/2 c Honey
1 pn Pepper
4 tb Lemon juice
1/2 c Soy sauce
1 pn Salt
Put steak in freezer for about half an hour, just until firm. Slice steak across grain, about 1/4 inch
thick.
Combine remaining ingredients and marinate steak strips in this for at least 2 hours. Place slices on
rack in pan and dry in oven at 150 degrees, 12 hours.
Home Style Jerky
1 lb Beef; cut in strips
1/4 c Soy sauce
1 tb Worcestershire sauce
1/4 ts Hickory salt
1/2 ts Onion salt
1/2 ts Garlic powder
1 ts Black pepper
1 ds Hot sauce
Combine all the ingredients and marinate in the fridge for at least 8 hours, mixing occasionally.
Then, skewer the marinated strips on bamboo skewers (or toothpicks) and hang the strips in the
oven with a pan below to catch the drippings. Set the oven on its lowest setting (100-150 F) and
use something to keep the door ajar. The jerky should be dry after 8-10 hours.
Hawaiian Style Jerky
2 lb Flank steak
3/4 c Soy sauce
2 tb Hawaiian salt
Jerky Recipes Page 29 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
1 1/2 tb Sugar
1 Clove garlic; minced
1 Piece ginger; crushed
1 Red chili pepper; crushed (optional)
Cut beef into strips about 1 1/3 inch wide. Combine all other ingredients and soak beef in the sauce
overnight. If you have a drying box, place the meat in hot sun for two days, bringing it in at night.
If drying in the oven, set oven to 175 degrees. Place meat on a rack such as a cake cooking rack.
Place rack on a cookie sheet and dry meat in oven for 7 hours. Keep in refrigerator.
Hamburger Jerky
1 lb Very lean ground beef
1 tb Worcestershire sauce
1 ts Curing salt; (optional, this contains nitrates and sugar; or subsitute an equal amount of
seasoned salt
1 D cayenne
Buy the leanest ground beef possible, or select a lean chuck roast and grind it or have it ground.
Combine meat with remaining ingredients, mixing well. Cut a piece of plastic wrap the size of your
drying tray. Put seasoned ground beef on plastic wrap and, using a moistened rolling pin, roll
ground beef to 1/8" thick, spreading meat over entire area of tray. A jerky press can be used
instead: Follow manufacturer's directions.
Place meat-covered plastic wrap on gray and dry at 140 F for 4 to 6 hours. Remove tray, plastic
wrap-side up. Peel of wrap and discard. Roll paper towels over top with rolling pin to remove
melted fat. Invert meat onto another tray, plastic wrap-side up. Peel of wrap and discard. Return
meat to dehydrator and dry for another 4 to 6 hours. Top with paper towels and roll again to
absorb fat. Dry until jerky is hard and leathery. Cut into strips before storing.
Package airtight and store in refrigerator or freezer if possible. Use within 6 months.
Easy Cure Meat Jerky
5 lb Meat, any cut
1/2 c Non-iodized salt
1/2 c Sugar
1 qt Water
Trim all fat from meat. Slice meat with the grain as thin as possible. The meat slices nicely when
semi-frozen, or your butcher will do the slicing for you. Place the meat in cool brine and refrigerate
overnight. After no less than 12 hours, take the meat from the brine, rinse lightly and allow to dry
on paper towels for 1 hour. Place meat strips on the smoker racks and dry for 12 hours, using your
favorite fuel. When strips are the dryness you like, allow to cool and transfer into a ziplock bag for
taking on trips, hiking, camping, etc.
Jerky Recipes Page 30 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
Drying Soy Jerky
3 lb Lean beef; flank; round sirloin tip
3/4 c Soy sauce
1/4 c Worchestershire sauce
1/4 c Brown sugar
1 ts Onion powder
1 Clove garlic; minced
1/2 ts Cracked pepper
1/4 ts Liquid smoke
Cut beef into strips 1/2 inch thick. Combine marinade ingredients in a large glass baking dish. Add
strips of beef, cover and refrigerate overnight. Drain beef slices. Dry in an electric dehydrator at
145 until pliable. Package in home canning jars, food-grade plastic bags or seal-by-heat food
storage bags.
Venison Jerky
2 lb Sliced venison 1/8" thick
2 tb Worcestershire sauce
2 tb Soy sauce
1 tb Salt
1 ts Ground red pepper
2 Cloves garlic, sliced
1 c Corn whiskey
1 c Water
Slice the meat when it is lightly frozen. The cuts should be long, thin and with the grain. Cut across
the grain if you want more tender, but more brittle jerky.
Trim off all of the fat. Marinate strips in a glass container overnight. You may substitute 2 cups of
red wine for the corn whiskey and water.
Pat dry and arrange pieces side by side on an oven roasting rack, with- out overlap. Cook at
minimum heat (150F) for 6 hours. Leave oven door ajar to allow moisture to escape. Meat should
be dark, dry and store jerky in a cool, airtight container.
Beef Jerky
Marinade
1/2 c Soya sauce
1/4 c Worchestershire sauce
1/2 c Water
1/4 c Brown sugar
1/2 t Black pepper
1/4 t Red pepper flakes
1/2 t Salt
4 To 5 dashes hot pepper sauce
Water to cover
Jerky Recipes Page 31 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
2-4 lbs lean beef
While meat is still partially frozen, slice in thin slices. Mix all ingredients of marinade together and
put in large stainless steel bowl. Add all the sliced meat, and enough water to cover. Mix well. Let
marinate overnight. Drain and rinse meat off. Lay strips on dehydrator and dry according to
manufacturers directions.
Drying Great Jerky
3/4 ts Salt
1/4 ts Cracked pepper
1 tb Brown sugar
1 Garlic clove; crushed
2 tb Soy sauce
1 tb Worchestershire sauce
1 lb Lean meat; thinly sliced
In a small bowl, combine all ignredients except meat. Stir to mix well. Place the meat slices in a
single layer on a clean flat surface. Generously spread both sides with the slat mixture. Place the
meat strips on a tightly covered glass, stoneware, plastic or stainless steel container. Marinate 6-
12 hours in the refrigerator, stirring occasionally and keeping the mixture tightly covered. follow
directions for drying and storing.
Drying Frontier Jerky
1 ts Salt
1/4 ts Pepper
1 ts Garlic powder
2 tb Worchestershire sauce
2 tb Liquid smoke
1 lb Lean meat; thinly sliced
In a small bowl, combine all ingredients except meat. Stir to mix well. Place meat 3 or 4 layers
deep in a glass or stoneware, plastic or stainless container, spooning liquid smoke mixture over
each layer. Cover tightly. Marinate 6-12 hours in the refrigerator, stirring occasionally and keeping
the mixture tightly covered. Follow directions for drying and storing. Makes 1/4 lb. jerky.
Beef Jerky A La Willie
1/2 c Lo salt soy sauce
1 1/4 ts Onion powder
1/3 c Worcestershire Sauce
1 1/4 ts Garlic powder
2 1/3 ts Pepper
2 tb Brown sugar
1 lb Lean beef
Jerky Recipes Page 32 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
Liquid mesquite smoke *
* use in place of smoker.
Mix all ingredients except beef to make marinade. Cut thinly sliced beef into 1/2 inch strips and
marinate for 8 to 12 hours. Smoke using mesquite chips for about three hours and then finish
drying in oven. If doing whole operation in oven use liquid smoke and hang strips of beef on
highest rack and put shallow pan underneath to catch drippings. Turn oven on and set to lowest
possible setting and leave for 6 to 8 hours until thoroughly dried.
Oven Jerky
1 Flank Steak
1 Clove
1/2 c Honey
Pepper
4 tb Lemon Juice
1/2 c Soy Sauce
Salt
Put steak in freezer for 1/2 hr, until just firm. Slice across the grain into 1/4" thick strips. Combine
remaining ingredients and marinate steak strips in this for at least 2 hours. Place slices on rack in
pan, and dry in oven at 150 degrees for 12 hours, or until when bent, it will crack, but not break
Beef Jerky Bbq
1 lb Beef loin tip; paper thin or 1 lb Beef brisket; paper thin or 1 lb Tenderloin; 1/8" to 1/4"
Barbecue sauce without sugar
Onion salt; to taste
Garlic salt; to taste
If necessary, roll out meat slices as thin as possible. Trim off fat. Set oven at 220 degrees F and
line cookie sheets with foil. Brush one side of meat with sauce. Put slices on cookie sheet; DO NOT
STACK. Sprinkle lightly with onion and garlic salts. Cook for 8-9 hours. Turn meat after six hours of
cooking and brush with sauce. Cool and store in a tightly covered jar or sealed in a plastic bag.
Basic Jerky
1 1/2 lb Lean boneless meat
1/4 c Soy sauce
1 ts Worcestershire
1/2 ts Onion powder
1/4 ts Pepper
1/4 ts Garlic powder
1/4 ts Liquid smoke
Jerky Recipes Page 33 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
Vegetable oil cooking spray
Freeze meat until firm but not hard; then cut into 1/8 to 1/4-inch-thick slices.
In a medium-size glass, stoneware, plastic or stainless steel bowl, combine soy sauce,
Worcestershire, onion powder, pepper, garlic powder, and liquid smoke. Stir to dissolve
seasonings. Add meat and mix until all surfaces are thoroughly coated. Cover tightly and
refrigerate for at least 6 hours or until next day, stirring occasionally; recover tightly after stirring.
Drying the jerky: Depending upon the drying method you're using, evenly coat dehydrator racks or
metal racks with cooking spray; if oven drying, place racks over rimmed baking pans.
Lift meat form bowl, shaking off any excess liquid. Arrange meat strips close together, but not
overlapping, on racks.
Dehydrator drying: Arrange trays according to manufacturer's directions and dry at 140-degrees
until a piece of jerky cracks, but does not break, when bent (8 to 10 hours; let jerky cool for 5
minutes before testing).
Pat off any beads of oil from jerky. Let jerky cool completely on racks; remove from racks, place in
a rigid freezer container, and freeze for 72 hour. Then store in airtight, insectproof containers in a
cool, dry place; or freeze or refrigerate. Makes about 3/4 pound.
Storage time: Up to 3 weeks at room temperature; up to 4 months in refrigerator, up to 8 months
in freezer.
Jerky A. Harvest
4 tb Soy sauce
4 tb Worchestershire
1 tb Ketchup
1/4 ts Pepper (or more)
1/4 ts Garlic powder
1/4 ts Onion salt
1/2 ts Salt
Marinate the 1/4" thick meat strips for 1 hr, then drain. Place on trays to dry. Don't overlap, and
turn meat at least once during drying. Dry 145 deg. for 8-10 hrs. It is ready when it bends like a
green willow without breaking. Long term storage should be in refrig.
Little Chief Beef & Game Jerky
1/3 c Sugar
1/4 c Salt
2 c Soy sauce
1 c Water
1 c Red wine
1/2 ts Onion powder
Jerky Recipes Page 34 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
1/2 ts Garlic powder
1/2 ts Pepper
1/2 ts Tabasco sauce
Trim all fat from meat. Slice meat with the grain to about 1/4" to 1/2" thick. The meat slices nicely
when semi-frozen, or your butcher will slice it for you in his machine. Place meat in the cool
marinade and leave overnight, or for no less than 8 hours. Remove from brine and allow to air dry
without rinsing. Smoke in your smoker for 12 to 16 hours or until jerky has dried out to your liking.
Use your favorite fuel for smoking.
Jerky Made From Turkey
1 1/2 lb Raw turkey; preferably breast
1/4 c Soy sauce
1 tb Fresh lemon juice
1/4 ts Dried powdered garlic
1/4 ts Pepper
1/8 ts Ginger
Slice turkey across grain in strips 1/8 to 1/4 inch thick (for easier cutting, freeze meat and thaw
enough to slice easily). Mix together remaining ingredients and pour over turkey. Distribute
marinade well through turkey. Place on trays in a single layer on dehydrator trays. Dry about 5
hours or overnight.
Soy Jerky
3 lb Lean beef (flank, round or sirloin tip)
3/4 c Soy sauce
1/4 c Worcestershire sauce
1/4 c Brown sugar
1 ts Onion powder
1 Garlic clove, crushed
1/2 ts Cracked pepper
1/4 ts Liquid smoke (optional)
Cut beef into strips 1/2 inch thick. Combine marinade ingredients in a large glass baking dish. Add
strips of beef, cover and refrigerate overnight. Drain beef slices. Dry in an electric dehydrator at
145 until pliable. Package.
Tender Jerky
10 lb Deer, elk, moose, etc., ground
2/3 c Curing sugar or curing salt in a pinch
1 ts Cardamom
1 ts Marjoram
1 tb MSG
Jerky Recipes Page 35 of 39
e-book://Pages/jerky_recipes.htm 2/15/2003
1 1/2 ts Cayenne pepper
2 tb Black pepper
3 tb Liquid smoke
2 tb Water
1/2 ts Garlic powder
Begin preparation by deboning and removing the tendons and fat from the meat. It is important
that you remove all fat or it will go rancid. Either grind the meat yourself or have someone grind it
for you; a coarse grind gives the best results. Mix the


----------



## Remington 7400

Blackbart;

How long did it take you to type all of that? Let me guess slow day at the office and the boss was gone?
:sniper:


----------



## Ranger_Compact

Remington 7400 said:


> Blackbart;
> 
> How long did it take you to type all of that? Let me guess slow day at the office and the boss was gone?
> :sniper:


Yep. I really hope that was copy & paste, carpel tunnel kicking in yet?


----------



## Sasha and Abby

I wouldn' t read that much stuff.


----------



## WapitiSmith

This would be easier:

http://www.clickrecipes.com/Free_Jerky_Recipes.html

;-)


----------



## Fossilman

I use to make my homemade jerky.but now I use the jerky shooter(its the only way to go)...grind your meat, season it,shoot it and put it in the oven for 1 1/2 hour's-best jerky I've ever eaten..............


----------

